# Lighting & Flash tutorials



## Gordy24 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello CRF members,

I'm looking to try to learn more about lighting and use flash. Does anyone have a suggested book or online video series that you thought was worth your time and money?

thanks!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 6, 2015)

Gordy24 said:


> I'm looking to try to learn more about lighting and use flash. Does anyone have a suggested book or online video series that you thought was worth your time and money?



* bookz: "captured by the light" (ziser) & "speedliter's handbook" (arena)
* videoz: lynda


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are a video person then there is so much great information out there that nothing is worth your money!

I really like Mark Wallace, who has done many free videos, all on YouTube, for himself, his old studio Snap Factory, Adorama, and Creative Live.

Indeed if you insisted on paying for anything then his course on Creative Live has to be the one, here is a taster of the three days. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eoi5uxZq7z8

Books, well as you are a Canon shooter *the* book is here http://www.amazon.com/Speedliters-Handbook-Learning-Craft-Speedlites/dp/0134007913/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1420561013&sr=8-2&keywords=speedliter%27s+handbook The first edition was great, the second edition is even more relevant as it includes the RT series flashes, which you might well not buy but the Yongnuo clones are very good value for money.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 6, 2015)

I highly recommend


Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting by Fil Hunter, Steven Biver and Paul Fuqua


----------



## Zv (Jan 6, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Gordy24 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking to try to learn more about lighting and use flash. Does anyone have a suggested book or online video series that you thought was worth your time and money?
> ...



+1 for the books.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 6, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Books, well as you are a Canon shooter *the* book is here http://www.amazon.com/Speedliters-Handbook-Learning-Craft-Speedlites/dp/0134007913/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1420561013&sr=8-2&keywords=speedliter%27s+handbook The first edition was great, the second edition is even more relevant as it includes the RT series flashes, which you might well not buy but the Yongnuo clones are very good value for money.



I already recommended this above, too. I've got the 1st ed, is there anything of significance in the update beyond a manual-like "how to use the rt flashes"? In the old version, it was a bit strange with pages over pages of hints how to properly set up your optical flashes so they can communicate...


----------



## JustinMartin (Jan 6, 2015)

http://strobist.blogspot.ca

Decent starting point

I also like 

http://smokingstrobes.com/


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 6, 2015)

JustinMartin said:


> http://smokingstrobes.com/



I had not heard of smokingstrobes before.

It should be pointed out that smokingstrobes.com is NSFW.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 6, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Books, well as you are a Canon shooter *the* book is here http://www.amazon.com/Speedliters-Handbook-Learning-Craft-Speedlites/dp/0134007913/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1420561013&sr=8-2&keywords=speedliter%27s+handbook The first edition was great, the second edition is even more relevant as it includes the RT series flashes, which you might well not buy but the Yongnuo clones are very good value for money.
> ...



It was just a quick glance at the bookstore, but I didn't notice much difference in the bulk of the book.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 6, 2015)

JustinMartin said:


> http://strobist.blogspot.ca
> 
> Decent starting point
> 
> ...



Strobist is getting very dated now and is losing it'd relevance. Sure light still works the same but how we get it doesn't.

On the other hand I really like Micheal at SmokinStrobes, though he has been very up and down with his posting regularity he is great, though he is obviously sponsored by Phottix!


----------



## JustinMartin (Jan 6, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> JustinMartin said:
> 
> 
> > OOPS - thanks for the reminder
> ...


----------



## triggermike (Jan 6, 2015)

My take:

The best for Speedlight technique and application with specific info - "On-Camera Flash Techniques ..." by Neil Van Niekerk (can use his website also "Planet Neil")http://www.amazon.com/-Camera-Techniques-Digital-Portrait-Photography/dp/1584282584/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1420570143&sr=1-5&keywords=neil+van+niekerk
 

"Captured by the Light" by David Ziser (listed earlier above) is also very good.

The two above talk extensively about Weddings, but the techniques and information are sound for near everything and will give you a great personal knowledge which you can expound on.

The "Speedlighter's Handbook" by Syl Arena is good, but I found it to be an owner's manual companion and not a specific technique oriented guide.


----------

